# Alice im Wunderland



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2010)

*Kinostart 04.03.2010 *

*Genre:* Fantasyfilm,Abenteuerfilm

*Zielgruppen:* Familienfilm


*Inhalt*
Für die 19-jährige Alice Kingsley hält das Leben eine Überraschung bereit: Während einer viktorianischen Gartenfeier, die zu ihren Ehren ausgerichtet wird, erhält sie einen Heiratsantrag von Hamish, dem wohlhabenden, aber langweiligen Sohn von Lord und Lady Ascot. Alice flieht und bleibt der Gesellschaft eine Antwort schuldig. Sie folgt einem sonderbaren weißen Kaninchen, das mit einer Weste bekleidet ist und eine Taschenuhr bei sich trägt. Das Kaninchen läuft über eine Wiese und verschwindet dann in einem Loch im Boden. Ebenso plötzlich wird auch Alice in das Loch hineingezogen und fällt durch eine eigenartige, traumähnliche Passage, bis sie schließlich in einem runden Raum mit vielen Türen landet. Nach kurzen Anfangsschwierigkeiten, die eine Flasche mit der Aufschrift "Trink mich" und einen Kuchen, der mit den Worten "Iss mich" verziert ist, beinhalten, schafft es Alice mit Hilfe der schrumpfenden Wirkung des Tranks und der vergrößernden Wirkung des Kuchens, eine der Türen zu öffnen und hindurchzugehen. Sie betritt eine zauberhafte Welt, die bei ihren Bewohnern unter dem Namen Unterland bekannt ist. Dort trifft sie auf eine bunte Mischung von Charakteren: von der verwegenen Schlafmaus zu dem völlig verrückten Hutmacher, von der Grinsekatze zu der Wasserpfeife rauchenden Raupe Absalom, von der gruseligen Weißen Königin zu ihrer gehässigen und launischen älteren Schwester und Herrscherin von Unterland, der Herzkönigin.

*Cast:* Eleanor Tomlinson, Eleanor Gecks


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

Sounds like it could be good...but what would this one be about? It's not like they could remake anything because the original was about her going and coming back from Wonderland.


----------

